# International orchid show at The ROck



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
For those of you really into orchids the international ordhi show is in town over at rockefeller center this week.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Julio,
Do you know the opening date for this event ? You are not talking about an annual show hosted by GNYOS .. right ? .. because my friend told me there is no show this year and I confirmed this with their website -> *HERE*
I checked Rockefeller Center website and didn't see anything about the show in their event section


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey I am not sure who is hosting it, but i will get more info tomorrow when i walk by there on my way to work.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Julio,
This is great as I was so disappointed when I found that the GNYOS won't have an annual show this year.
Any idea if this is just a show .... or sales, too ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
i just walked by the Rock and all its gonna be is a flower show, just displays not sale and think is just for theri decoration. Sorry for the false excitement.


----------

